# Atlas Mill Question- Pulley's For Counter Shaft And Motor



## Fairbanks (Jun 30, 2016)

Greetings All,

As some of you know I'm knee deep in an Atlas Mill rebuild project, it's been interesting.

This is the single pulley that came on the motor to counter shaft side of my MF-




Definitely not a factory configuration.  The research I have done indicates that I need an "M1-427" to replace what you see in the picture and an "M6-428" on the motor itself.  EBay has not provided an option for the parts.  This problem has probably already been beaten to death but I'd still like to know- What's the best solution?  Can I buy the original parts, are there recommended replacements.....?  How have you folks resolved this?

Any advice is much appreciated!

Thanks.

Steve


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi Steve,
i can take some measurements off of the pulleys on my mill and see if there may be similarities to stock type pulley sizes


----------



## JPMacG (Jun 30, 2016)

I purchased two single sheave cast iron pulleys for the motor that match the diameters of the original two step pulley.   They were inexpensive - maybe $5 each.   I just swap on the one I need, but it is rare for me to use the larger.  I intend to make my own 2-step pulley from aluminum eventually - once I get a bit more experience with my lathe.  My lathe uses the same motor pulley, and the original is missing also.

Used motor pulleys and countershaft pulleys appear on eBay now and then.  There is also a guy selling shop made motor pulley replacements, but he wants around $100.   I don't know if Clausing still has any in stock.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 1, 2016)

Actually, you probably need motor pulley M6-429 (5/8" bore).  M6-428 is 1/2" bore.  Clausing probably still has the M6-429, as it is used on all of the later spec 6" lathes.  Although it will cost 2016 dollars, not 1940's dollars.  But they still have very few mill-only parts.  The lathes were in production up until 1972 (6" 618 and 101.21400)) and 1981 (12").  But the mills went out of production in 1959.  And far more lathes were made than mills (roughly 10:1).

In case anyone still hasn't picked up on it, if a part number begins with M6, it was originally used on the Atlas and Craftsman 6" lathes.  If it starts with M1, MF or MH, it was only used on the mills.  And if it starts with S7, it was originally used on the shaper.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 1, 2016)

wa5cab said:


> Actually, you probably need motor pulley M6-429 (5/8" bore).  M6-428 is 1/2" bore.  Clausing probably still has the M6-429, as it is used on all of the later spec 6" lathes.  Although it will cost 2016 dollars, not 1940's dollars.  But they still have very few mill-only parts.  The lathes were in production up until 1972 (6" 618 and 101.21400)) and 1981 (12").  But the mills went out of production in 1959.  And far more lathes were made than mills (roughly 10:1).
> 
> In case anyone still hasn't picked up on it, if a part number begins with M6, it was originally used on the Atlas and Craftsman 6" lathes.  If it starts with M1, MF or MH, it was only used on the mills.  And if it starts with S7, it was originally used on the shaper.



Great info Robert, thanks for posting!


----------



## Fairbanks (Jul 1, 2016)

Mike, John, Robert-

This is all very helpful.  Thank You!

Steve


----------



## Fairbanks (Jul 7, 2016)

Both my motor and counter shaft are 1/2 inch diameter. This being the case it looks like I will need the "M6-428" motor pulley and the "M1-427" counter shaft pulley.  I am planning to call Clausing tomorrow to see what they have.  I am assuming they are not going to have these parts.

Could someone let me know what the 2 pulley diameters associated with each of these part numbers are?  I am planning to see what I can purchase locally and try to engineer a work around.

Thanks in Advance!

Steve


----------



## Fairbanks (Jul 8, 2016)

So I guess I'm all set with this last request.

Called Clausing for these parts. The motor pulley is on it's way ($144, yikes!) and a blueprint for the countershaft pulley just came in by email.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 8, 2016)

Fairbanks,

When you have time, could you either upload the countershaft pulley drawing to DOWNLOADS or send it to me and I'll clean it up and then put it in DOWNLOADS.


----------



## Fairbanks (Jul 9, 2016)

You bet. I'll take care of it this weekend. As it turns out I got drawings for both the motor and counter shaft pulleys.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 9, 2016)

OK.  That's even better.  They don't normally (for obvious reasons) release drawings of something (like the motor pulley) that they are still stocking or supplying.  Unless maybe if you bought the last one and they already have it marked Do Not Reorder.  Next time that I have occasion to call them for something, I'll try to remember to ask for the drawings of the other six or eight pulleys.


----------



## JHerdebu (Nov 19, 2019)

JPMacG said:


> I purchased two single sheave cast iron pulleys for the motor that match the diameters of the original two step pulley.   They were inexpensive - maybe $5 each.   I just swap on the one I need, but it is rare for me to use the larger.  I intend to make my own 2-step pulley from aluminum eventually - once I get a bit more experience with my lathe.  My lathe uses the same motor pulley, and the original is missing also.
> 
> Used motor pulleys and countershaft pulleys appear on eBay now and then.  There is also a guy selling shop made motor pulley replacements, but he wants around $100.   I don't know if Clausing still has any in stock.


Sorry I know this seems obvious but what size pulleys did you buy.  Mine is missing


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 19, 2019)

Fairbanks,

It appears that I never made the phone call about the pulleys.  Could you email me the files that they sent you?  Send to wa5cab@cs.com


----------



## JPMacG (Nov 20, 2019)

The smaller pulley was 2".  It was a Leeson  part number AK20X1/2.  The larger pulley is 4.39 according to the drawing I have.  I don't know what cast pulley I used - maybe 4.5"?   Subsequently, I made a 2-step pulley like the original Atlas part and sold the cast pulleys on ebay.


----------



## JHerdebu (Nov 22, 2019)

Thank you.  I inherited my 618 along with a wood lathe with a 4 step pulley.  I just needed to know which steps sizes to use with the metal lathe so my speed tables would be correct for cutting.  I assume either my Grandpa or my Dad replaced the damaged or worn out original with the 4 step.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 22, 2019)

JHerdebu,

Do you have the countershaft assembly?  I don't think that we have the drawings or the sizes of any of the five 6" pulleys except for the M6-428 motor pulley, from which you could also make the M6-429 motor pulley, since the only difference is the ID.  But both of the motor to countershaft rations are significant step-downs.  So with only a 4-step motor pulley, you won't be able to get anywhere close to most of the chart speeds.  Half will be too fast or much too fast.


----------

